# Berthoud Pass rescue beacon issue



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

To the Alpine Rescue Team - Thanks for doing what you do, guys.

My guess is that it's a rank noob that bought a PRB, thinking it was a transceiver. Purely speculation, but it fits the pattern.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

El Flaco said:


> To the Alpine Rescue Team - Thanks for doing what you do, guys.
> 
> .


I second El Flaco!! THANKS GUYS!!! A definite selfless act!!


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

and he isn't even a "front ranger"

Rocky Mountain Rescue Group finds ignorant beacon owner who triggered false alarms - Boulder Daily Camera


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

catwoman said:


> and he isn't even a "front ranger"
> 
> Rocky Mountain Rescue Group finds ignorant beacon owner who triggered false alarms - Boulder Daily Camera


see what happens, at least we knew what was going on.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Missing fact*

Friggin awesome. It must be so hard to be a first responder. So, was he a boarder or a skier? A fact that will allow us countless hours of ribbing of friends.


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

My ACR beacon came with tape around it that said "do not activate this beacon unless loss of life or limb are immanent" I thought that made it pretty clear. They are are also supposed to be registered.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Canada said:


> So, was he a boarder or a skier? A fact that will allow us countless hours of ribbing of friends.


Yes! Was a a knuckledragger or a steeze queen? We shouldn't let this one die.


----------

